# Sale of a gun collection



## mt1881 (Apr 5, 2011)

My father recently passed and left my wife and myself his firearm collection. We don't want them and plan to sell them to a dealer here in NC. However....I have a felony on my record from 2005 and I dont think I can own any gun. Because of my situation they are kept 3 hours away a family members house. 

Does this mean I cannot sell them? The last thing I want to do is cause any trouble for myself so I want everything to be done LEGALLY. My wife CAN legally own a gun, would she be able to sell them?

What process do we need to take to sell them? Do she need to transfer them to her name first?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

duplicate

http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/26844-legal-issue.html


----------

